# Shun Blue Petty and Butcher's/Utility Knives



## wrobelan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello to everyone. 

I have had the Shun Blue 8 Kiritsuke for about four months now, and I can say I really enjoy using it. It was a gift, but as it is now about $150, I would certainly have no problem buying it for myself.

It was due to that knifes steadfast performance that I purchased the Blue Petty and Butchers knife. I paid $140 for each knife thinking I would keep one and return the other. However, I have decided to keep both of them, as they seem to be very nice additions to my collection. 

The Petty is accommodating as it has a taller heel (30mm) that lends well to mincing and dicing shallots, tomatoes, peppers etc., in addition to slicing paper thins cuts of vegetables like cucumber and zucchini. It has a noticeable, but not excessive, flex. 

On the other hand, the Butchers knife, which I was sure I would like less than the Petty, is a fantastically rigid knife that floats through meats. I spiraled a ham for my dad and carved, with ease, two racks of lamb. The two new knives have not been sharpened. But, the Kiritsuke was quite easy to touch up with a few swipes on the steel and there is no reason to anticipate any difference with the Petty and Butchers knives.

The fit and finish on the Kiritsuke is excellent, and the butchers knife is no different. However, the Petty knife came with a saya that did not fit (Shun is sending a new one for free), and it has a few small machine marks on the metal piece (Im sure it has a proper name, but I have not idea what that would be) that fits the handle. Furthermore, in discussing the octagonal, or wa, handle, I find it to be very comfortable and proportionate in size and weight. 

Both knives, despite the small issues with the Petty, are great tools in the kitchen, and they came razor sharp OOTB. 

I share this experience knowing full well that many members of the forum do not much care for Shun products for various reasons. I have been using knives from their various lines for several years now and have no real complaints. I am a regular home cook who uses his knives everyday, so I cannot attest to how they would work for a professional after exhaustive use. However, I must add that I have purchased all of the Shuns I own at significant discounts. I think the discounted prices, along with their tested use, has been a contributing factor that has prevented from purchasing many of the beautiful custom knives I so often see on this site. 

Finally, I am a complete sucker for their free sharpening services, which gets the knife back in my hand within two weeks of sending it out. I watch the videos of people stoning their knives and have attempted this practice myself. I found it to be neither relaxing nor enjoyable as so many have claimed it to be. I suppose I just do not have the patience for it. 

Ill not comment on other Shun lines nor enter into the debate of their merit, or lack thereof, but I will say, in my opinion, the knives in the Blue line are certainly worth buying at the $150 mark or under.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 10, 2015)

It is very nice that you like your knives. 
So be kind and put the steel away ;-)


----------



## wrobelan (Apr 10, 2015)

I know. I only touched the kiritsuke very lightly, but I know eventually I am going to break down and work the stones. I just really hate the process.


----------



## wrobelan (Apr 10, 2015)

I should have said initially that the lightness of the touch on my steel probably is equivalent to not doing anything at all.


----------

